#  Der kleine Patient >   Anhaltendes Fieber bei Ecoli Bakterien im Urin >

## Alexapaass

Hallo,
meine 3 jährige Tochter ist seit ca 4 Wochen dauer krank, erst hatte sie die Schweinegrippe, die dann nahtlos in ne Darmgeschichte über. Sie hat seit 3 Wochen Durchfall (derzeit wird der besser), wir waren 3 Tage stat. weil Lena ausgetrocknet war. Was sie aber die ganze Zeit über hat ist Fieber, wir sind auch mit erhöhter Temp aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden. Seit Mo bekommt sie ein Antibiotika, da man im Blasenkatheterurin Ecoli Bakterien gefunden hat. Sie bekommt es jetzt den 4. Tag, aber das Fieber geht einfach nicht runter, d.h. sie hatte eben 39,5 C. 
Weiß jemand wielange es dauert bis das Antibiotika anschlägt

----------


## Alexapaass

So ich fahre jetzt nochmal mit meiner Maus zum Kinderazt, da es immer noch nicht besser ist und das Fieber auch noch nicht runter gegangen ist, außer unter Paracetamol. Aber das kann ja nicht der Sinn der Antibiose sein

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Alexapaass, 
Du hast Recht, bei einem bakteriellen Infekt sollte das Fieber drei Tage nach Beginn der antibiotischen Behandlung verschwinden. Wenn am vierten Tag noch Fieber auftritt, dann sollte in den meisten Fällen das Antibiotikum gewechselt werden. 
Das Kinder in diesem Alter "Dauerkrank" sind ist nichts ungewöhnliches. 
Ich erkläre den Eltern immer, dass das erste Jahr im Kindergarten das "Trainingslager" für das Immunsystem ist.
Kinder müssen in ihrer frühen Kindheit all die großen und kleinen Infekte durchmachen, damit sie als Erwachsene nicht mehr so häufig krank werden. 
Berichte doch mal, was dein Kinderarzt gesagt hat. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo, 
Wir sind vom Kinderarzt zurück, er hat ein Blutbild gemacht und meinte das die Leukos deutl erhöht sind, 
Lena hat ja auch was das Fieber angeht ne Vorgeschichte, im letzten Jahr hatte sie von Sep bis Nov erhöhte Temp bis hin zu Fieber, d.h sie hatte tägl zwischen 38,4 und 39,5. Seit dem sind wir in der Nieren und Rheumaambulanz in Behandlung.
Meine Bedenken sind jetzt halt das sie in diese Richtung wieder abrutscht. 
Mein Kinderarzt meinte, wir sollen übers Wochende abwarten und uns ggf anfang der Woche nochmal in der Unikinderklinik Köln vorstellen

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo, ich mal wieder
ich dachte wir hätten wenigsten das Thema Durchfall vom Tisch (seit 2-3 Tagen war der Stuhl eigendlich o.K.) doch heute mußte ich wieder innerhalb von 2 Std 3 mal die Pampers wechseln da der Durchfall wieder wie Wasser darin stand (2mal davon im Auto als wie unterwegs waren). Das Fieber ist nach wie vor da, d.h vor dem schlafen gehen lag es bei 39,5 (es sind jetzt fast 8 Wochen in denen Lena nicht mehr spontan entfiebert hat.) Ach ja, seit heute Morgen gefällt mir der Urin nicht wirklich, er sieht komisch aus und riecht seltsam

----------


## StarBuG

Da hilft nur eins, wieder ab zum Kinderarzt. 
Aber tröste dich, die Infektzeit ist bald vorbei und dann werden auch im Kindergarten die Infekte weniger.

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo, ich komme gerade vom Kinderarzt, er hat mir ne Überweisung in die Kindernephrologie und Kinderrheumatologie in der uni Klinik Köln gegeben. Im Urin waren wieder mass Erys und Eiweiß. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange ich auf den Termin warten muß, ich hab langsam keine Nerv mehr, Lena hat jetzt wieder seit Mitte Jan Fieber. 
Danke, aber das mit der Infektzeit ist nur ein schwacher Trost

----------


## Alexapaass

ich hab gerade mit der Nephrologie telefoniert, sie meinte das sie erst am 8.3. nen Termin hat, aber ich könnte ja sonst in die Notfallambulanz fahren.
Meine Frage ist sollte ich bis nächste Woche warten, oder doch eher so in die Ambulanz fahren?

----------


## Patientenschubser

?? Ist die Frage echt ernst gemeint?? 
Ich würde in die Ambulanz fahren!
Ich würde gerne wissen was mein Kind hat.
Wenn das über die Ambulanz abgeklärt wurde bzw die angefangen haben nach der Ursache zu forschen,
würde ich die Woche darauf, wenn noch bedarf besteht, noch zusätzlich in die Sprechstunde fahren!

----------


## Alexapaass

Ich hab gerade auch nochmal mit meinem Kinderarzt gesprochen, wir waren uns einig das ich morgen ohne Termin in die Notfallaufnahme fahre. Ich überlege nur noch ob ich ne gepackte Tasche mitnehmen sollte, weil ich befürchte das die uns da behalten werden

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo, die Ärztin aus der Kinderklilnik hat heute morgen angerufen und hat mir erzählt, es wären 3 von 4 Ärzten krank und die Ambulanz würde aus allen Nähten platzen. Ich soll jetzt ein Protokol führen, d.h. ich soll Lena 2mal tgl wiegen und 3mal tgl Fieber messen. Und dann soll ich bis Die warten, das würde reichen.
Was mich etwas ärgert ist die Aussage der Ärztin: Lena hatte das Problem ja im letzten Jahr schonmal und da hatten wir ja alle Untersuchungen gemacht (ohne feste Diagnose), dann hätte das ja Zeit, (so nach dem Motto, wenn damals nichts war wird da dieses Jahr auch nichts sein). Ich bin mit der Aussage so nicht wirklich zufrieden, da ich denke selbst wenn letztes Mal nichts war, ist das deshalb ja nicht klar das jetzt auch nichts ist. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wünsche mir nicht das die da was finden, aber man weiß ja nie. Es ist ja nunmal so, Lena ist 3 Jahre alt und ich denke nicht das es Normal ist wenn so ein kleiner Zwerg innerhalb von 6 Monaten 2 Episoden von anhaltendem Fieber hat) 
Lg Alexa

----------

